
The Hidden Cost of the Cloud: Bandwidth Charges - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2009/07/17/the-hidden-cost-of-the-cloud-bandwidth-charges/
======
jacquesm
It's not exactly hidden, but it is where they make the money. If you're
compute bound and lean on bandwidth you stand a chance in the cloud. If you're
pushing tons of data with little or no computation (say piles of files) the
cloud is not for you.

------
lsc
wait, they charge many times over what it costs to co-lo your hardware, then
they charge what is a fairly reasonable per-gigabyte transfer (well, fairly
reasonable if you don't use much. Often co-location providers will charge you
north of $60 per Mbps if you are buying less than 10Mbps; usually it's closer
to $10 per Mbps if you buy 100Mbps or so.) and you say the bandwidth is the
hidden cost? wait, what?

